# Well, Here I Am On Galveston Island



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, I'm spending the next three days on Galveston Island. NO vacation, though....attending a conference at the 
Convention Center.

As some of you know, I'm a therapist with my local Adult Probation Department (I run the counseling department and deal mainly with sex offenders) and I have to get continuing education hours each year to maintain my various licenses. So, here I am.

The beach is nice, fog finally cleared off and the water is azure blue. That in itself is somewhat strange for Galveston. Every time I've been here, it's been a murky gray. Hotel is all right>>>Hilton. No internet access in my room! so I'm sitting in the lobby using their wifi. And my "new laptop" I purchased from Oregon Camper. Looking forward to using that on upcoming camping trips with the Outback. But for most of this trip, unless I can pickup the wireless in my room later, I'll be relegated to playing spider solitaire.

Just wanted to check in to see how everyone was and to let you know where I am. Just in case y'all miss me! LOL!

I'll check in from time to time the next few nights. Expect to be back home in Abilene on Wednesday.

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor Mark!! We miss ya brother!! Doesn't sound all that bad to me!!

Eric


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a horrible place to be.









Hope you get home where you can enjoy life again.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

poor mark, maybe we can trade places the high in Chicago is supposed to be 5 tommorow


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mark,

We were wondering where you were!









How does a Hilton have no internet access??







The nerve of some places!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A break in the boredom! First session nearly over. Now on lunch break. Got a whole hour......









The weather is beautiful! Sunny, 70s! People on the beach. People in the pool. I'll try to post pictures later if I can. If not, have to wait until I get home.

I love the beach......just wish I didn't have to be cooped up all day in the conference. Can't wait until later this year when the DW and I (with the grandkids, of course) head for South Padre Island!









Dawn,


> How does a Hilton have no internet access??


Internet access, Yes. In the lobby (wifi) where I am now. In the room, NO! In the business center, Yes. $.49 per minute. No thanks!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Please excuse the BUMP







, just wanted to let y'all know there are pictures!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gee, so glad to hear you're ok....thought maybe you you;d been kidnapped by aliens and forced to spend time in the sum.

Hope you have a little time to, at least, walk across that road and dip your toes in the water. Sitting here at 10*, that _sure_ looks inviting!!!

Safe travels!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice photos!

I guess I could think of worse places to be......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pictures...to bad you're indoors and not able to enjoy the time there.

Hope my old laptop is having a fun trip...now we'll really see you post count go up as you have no reason not to post anywhere in the world now.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My Mom and Dad Live in Rockport.. We sure love visiting there... Especially this time of the year!!

I say your a lucky dog! Even if you were stuck in a room.

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My Mom and Dad Live in Rockport.. We sure love visiting there... Especially this time of the year!!
> 
> I say your a lucky dog! Even if you were stuck in a room.
> 
> Carey


Carey, you know it's only a little over three weeks to the Oyster Festival... better be shuckin' on down here to see Mom and Pop!

Sluggo


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

I love that area of the country and I was there for work as well







and managed to get a bit of R&R in







See as much as you can it is beautiful.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Made it back home!

I love the beach, but it's not the same when it's work, and the DW isn't there!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Made it back home!
> 
> I love the beach, but it's not the same when it's work, and the DW isn't there!
> 
> Mark


Glad to hear you're home safe. I hear ya on the travel without the DW. I've been in some great locations/hotels...but not the same when you can't share it with someone.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Isn't the beach, or anywhere else better with spouse/family along?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Isn't the beach, or anywhere else better with spouse/family along?


Heck yea it is!!


----------

